# Nevadans to Vote on Legalizing Marijuana



## HGB (Oct 19, 2006)

By SANDRA CHEREB
ASSOCIATED PRESS

RENO, Nev. (AP) - Gambling, prostitution, and now pot? Organizers of a Nevada ballot measure hope voters in a state where almost everything goes will go one better and legalize marijuana.

If it passes Nov. 7, Nevada will be the first state to allow adults to possess up to an ounce of pot that they could buy at government-regulated marijuana shops.

The Committee to Regulate and Control Marijuana, which has pushed medical marijuana and decriminalization laws around the country, thinks Nevada - with its embrace of certain vices and its streak of Western independence - is a perfect venue.

In an editorial last spring, the rural Lahontan Valley News argued that gambling, Nevada's most powerful industry, caters to "visceral pleasures," and that it would hypocritical to oppose the legalization of marijuana on moral grounds.

Proponents of the measure also argue that the legal system wastes time and money on low-level marijuana offenses, and that taxing and regulating pot would put drug dealers out of business while freeing law enforcement to focus on violent crime and more dangerous drugs such as methamphetamine.

"Put it into a tightly controlled and regulated environment. We think that makes a lot of sense," Neal Levine, executive director of the committee.

Opponents, including law enforcement, the nation's drug czar, and civic and business groups, argue the measure would encourage the use of other drugs, and they question whether it will even prove to be a good source of tax revenue.

"The fact is, growing, distributing and warehousing marijuana will still be a federal offense," said Todd Raybuck, a Las Vegas police officer and spokesman for the Committee to Keep Nevada Respectable, which opposes the measure.

Question 7 allows people 21 and older to possess an ounce of marijuana in their homes - the same amount allowed under Nevada's medical marijuana law. Currently, possession of an ounce or less is a misdemeanor punishable by a $600 fine.

Twelve states have decriminalized small amounts of marijuana - that is, possession is punishable by a ticket and a fine - and 11 allow its use for medical purposes. Possession of up to an ounce at home is legal in Alaska under a court ruling there, but the case is under appeal.

Colorado residents will vote next month on whether to legalize possession of up to an ounce of marijuana by those 21 and older, similar to an ordinance Denver voters approved last year.

But the Nevada measure goes further. It directs Nevada's Department of Taxation to set up procedures to license and regulate marijuana growers, distributors and retailers. At the same time, it doubles penalties for selling or giving pot to minors and for vehicular manslaughter while under the influence of drugs or alcohol.

The legislation also imposes a $45-per-ounce excise tax, with some of the proceeds going toward the budget and alcohol, tobacco and drug abuse programs. An ounce of pot on the street costs upwards of $300, depending on the quality.

A 2002 study by researchers at the University of Nevada, Las Vegas estimated taxing and regulating marijuana would generate $28.6 million in revenue.

The Justice Department in Washington did not respond to calls and e-mails seeking comment. In June, the U.S. Supreme Court ruled people who smoke marijuana for medical reasons can be prosecuted under federal drug laws, and Raybuck said it is doubtful federal agents would tolerate commercial pot ventures in Nevada.

In 2002, Nevada voters overwhelmingly rejected a move to legalize up to three ounces of marijuana. The latest measure got onto the ballot after 86,000 people signed petitions.

A poll conducted in September for the Las Vegas Review-Journal found 51 percent of voters opposed Question 7, while 42 percent supported it and 7 percent were undecided.

The measure has found some surprising allies.

"Make no mistake, I don't think using marijuana is a wise choice for anyone," said the Rev. William C. Webb, a Baptist minister who joined dozens of other religious leaders in announcing their backing. But "if there has to be a market in marijuana, I'd rather it be regulated with sensible safeguards than run by violent gangs and dangerous drug dealers."


----------



## Gonzo (Dec 18, 2006)

this is the first time we had a midterm election with issues that were truely important, and we still failed to make a positive change via voting.  I am so disillusioned with the whole damn process... guess it proves your vote really doesn't count!!!


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Dec 19, 2006)

it looks as if a few places are starting to adopt lesser penalties for herb...in NYC if u have under i think an eighth all u get is a ticket...in Denver Colorado in november they legalized personal use of marijuana my passing the alcohol-marijuana equalization initiative...most of you probably heard about this but if not here...read up
http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/4570.html


----------



## Bubba Bear (Dec 20, 2006)

the bad thing is federal law will over-ride state laws.......thanks to Lincoln states realy dont have the right to do as it see's fit. when california legalized medical pot the feds still busted folks who had it under the new caifornia law and said federal law over rides state law...sucks.....Lincoln was the beggining of the end of our Constitution., Irealy though pot would be legal by now, bacK IN THE 70'S I figured another 20 years and those in charge would be replaced by a younger generation....that hasnt happened yet, but more and more talks about the legal use of pot is happening and thats a good thing.....I would rather be surrounded by a bunch high on pot than a bunch drunk on booz....pot smokers are laid back and relaxed....to many alcohol users get violent when they get drunk.


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Dec 20, 2006)

yea man they still raid dispensories all the time in cali and arrest old people going there to buy some nug


----------



## Bubba Bear (Dec 24, 2006)

what needs to happen for pot to be legal is..more young folks need to get involved with politics and voting, as long as people dont care or say it dont matter who wins office ...they will always win.........I cant help but remember the smoke ins in DC back in the 70's on July 4th...thousands of pot smokers commin togeather and protesting......back in he 60's and 70's young folks were always expressing their rights and views...today to many young folks dont care and dont understand that its their future,,,, we are loosing to many of our constitutional rights every few years.......I wish the young would stand up and take to the streets again and speak up for what is right ..


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Dec 27, 2006)

i couldnt have said it better myself...im a pretty young guy and most of my friends could care less about politics...they are the same ones who are always complaining about this and that...people dont understand that they are the only ones who can make changes...as said by the late Gerald Ford "Our Constitution works"...and ur right there are many people trying to rob us of our rights...they are traitors...we are allowed to have guns so fu*k off...with that said my cheesy bread is here so im out


----------



## night501 (Jan 4, 2007)

i dont know about you guys but my right to bear arms protects my right to cultivate. im not saying im going to shoot anybody but you would think twice about taking my plants with a 12 gauge muzzel loader burried in your chin.


maby us younger folk are more passive on things like this but with the public school systems we are being brainwashed. we have no concept of what it was like when pot was legal and personally i havent met very many people in my generation that i would rush to the polls to elect.
democracy in the usa is on a downward spiral people all we can do is hold on for the ride.:stoned:


----------

